# Tegu sleeps in the water dish



## cihan yak (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes, my tegu is sleeping in the water dish now...I hope he has not a acarid or illness. The humidit is about 80,temp is 70F.I had seen before several time in summer when the weather was warm


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 20, 2015)

Check temps all around. Either in the water to cool off or warm up.


----------



## cihan yak (Oct 21, 2015)

As I said the humidit %80 about and temp.70F


----------



## Brazos jackal (Oct 21, 2015)

70 degrees....? Are you hibernating?


----------



## cihan yak (Oct 21, 2015)

So 22-23 degree (70F) I mean


----------



## Derek Doel (Oct 27, 2015)

cihan yak said:


> So 22-23 degree (70F) I mean


Should have a basking spot of 115F


----------



## cihan yak (Oct 27, 2015)

During hibernate can't use a spot lamb or basking area....I know so, ?


----------



## Tigger (Nov 5, 2015)

Do y'all bath ur tegu's.?? I bath mine at least 2x a week n she loves it..I put her in the tub so she can swim around, n she def loves it..


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 5, 2015)

They do. Mine get rain and like it.


----------



## cihan yak (Nov 6, 2015)

Good but they are in hibernate nowdays


----------

